# Gen I Stock suspension



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

If you can afford some downtime, I'm sure somebody here might be willing to trade you their stock suspension for your lowered stuff.


----------



## Jonesie4 (Jun 6, 2018)

I can’t really have downtime it is my only car and I have a pregnant wife with twins.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jonesie4 said:


> I can’t really have downtime it is my only car and I have a pregnant wife with twins.


Many congratulations, Broh! 

Slipped two past the goalie, eh?


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

I've got oem ltz rs springs and oem shocks/struts available if you're still looking 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Got stock rear springs and shocks from a 66,000 mile car for $75, and front struts $75/pair.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'll probably get called a D and have a few flames thrown my way. 

But here goes. 

Google
how long do struts and shocks last. 

https://www.cars.com/articles/how-long-should-shock-absorbers-last-1420676937486/


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I'll probably get called a D and have a few flames thrown my way.
> 
> But here goes.
> 
> ...


I replaced the shocks/struts on my 2014 at around 36k because they were starting to feel worn out. Granted, I've had to drive on some rough roads over that time LOL.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Jonesie4 said:


> I bought my car and it has lowering springs in it and I was wondering if anyone knows a good company or any one that has stock suspension for sale or just stock height suspension?


I would say that "quick struts" are your best option for the front. They include new struts and springs. A few companies make them, including KYB and Monroe. 

For the rear, you can likely find aftermarket springs that are OEM height. Rock Auto or Amazon would be likely your best bet to find these.

The salvage yard may also be a good option. Cruze's frequently get totaled out when they get wrecked and leave lots of low mileage parts behind. Just beware that a lot of these places price gouge so bad that sometimes buying new aftermarket parts is cheaper.

I would expect if you are handy that you could complete this in an afternoon. Remember to get an alignment after because moving these parts will change the alignment.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Last year I replaced the original struts on a 190,000 mile Saturn. They rode fine and most people wouldn't notice the soft ride. The rear shocks I just left alone. Seeing this OP is from 6 months ago with no update, I assume he took care of it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

jmlo96 said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably get called a D and have a few flames thrown my way.
> ...


My 14 Hyundai started bouncing at 25k

I would have seen about warranty if the dealers would actually perform warranty instead of brushing off the customer.

It got traded for the cruze.


----------



## Jascnscott322 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey in have my 2012stock springs if your interested.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jonesie4 said:


> I bought my car and it has lowering springs in it and I was wondering if anyone knows a good company or any one that has stock suspension for sale or just stock height suspension?


Is this still wanted or can I close the post?

_Will be automatically closed in approx. 30 days without a response._


----------

